# I just had Royal Purple put in.



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

They said it would only take four quarts. And dont worry that its a half quart lower. They said it would run over if they added more. My question is if this transmission is suppose to have 4.5, what is the problem? Am I ok with only four quarts?


----------



## Paul79UF (Jun 29, 2006)

That's strange. My gtp takes 4.5 quarts too and they've never used less than that at the oil change shops I go to.

check your dipstick over the next few days to be sure it doesn't need more


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

fullarmor2 said:


> They said it would only take four quarts. And dont worry that its a half quart lower. They said it would run over if they added more. My question is if this transmission is suppose to have 4.5, what is the problem? Am I ok with only four quarts?


It probably does have 4.5 quarts in it, but it is 4.0 quarts new stuff, 0.5 quarts old stuff.


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

That makes sense. I'm sure thats what it is. Thanks.


----------

